# throw some d's on that!!



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

i'm lazy today so i think i'll just list the main stuff i used. and please excuse my stupid watermarking. i was experimenting. lol.. 

eyes: rite of spring e/s, mothbrown e/s, intoxicate e/s, magic dust e/s
face: dark msf, margin blush, shimpagne msf
lips: shiseido chestnut brown l/p, blankety l/s, cushie white p/g
*yes i was taking these pics while driving. i do NOT reccommend it.














eyes: star violet e/s, sketch e/s, coppering e/s, mythology e/s, vanilla pig., ricepaper e/s, goldmine e/s
face: dark msf, goddess blush, glissade msf
lips: summer fruit c/l, style it up l/s, fashion pack l/g














eyes: pandamonium quad
face: dark msf, margin blush, pink swoon blush, pearl sunshine b/p
lips: summer fruit c/l, style it up l/s, fashion pack l/g




i look greasy!!!!!!!!!! ew.








my baby has no more hair


----------



## darlingjem (Apr 17, 2007)

Purples are stunning!  Great stuff


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2007)

wow...just wow, I love all the looks.


----------



## mena22787 (Apr 17, 2007)

they all look awesome! gj


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 17, 2007)

I love what you have done with the pandamonium quad!


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 17, 2007)

You are stunning!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow.  I am in total awe of you.  I love the first and last look.  You are a walking ad for MAC.  Amazing.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 17, 2007)

woowz there lovely


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 17, 2007)

hawtness...love the look


----------



## oddinary (Apr 17, 2007)

what a pretty FOTD!
you remind me of melissa r. from the search from the next PCD - maybe it's the dark hair and skin but you're both gorgeous!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 17, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!!! i want to see tuts for look #1 and #3


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 17, 2007)

You should come live with me, and do my makeup, and make me pretty EVERY day. You're GORGEOUS!


----------



## jsimpson (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Taj (Apr 17, 2007)

all are amazing !


----------



## ineed2fussnow (Apr 17, 2007)

I must have coppering now!


----------



## NikkNack (Apr 17, 2007)

I LOVE the way you do your e/l...its amazing!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 17, 2007)

Gooooooooooorgeous!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Apr 17, 2007)

Amazing make-up and you're stunning.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 17, 2007)

you are gorgeous hunny!!

love the colors!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 17, 2007)

You look fab girl!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

thank you my pretties!!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 17, 2007)

You are stunning!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 17, 2007)

so pretty..i love ur posts!


----------



## tanbelina (Apr 17, 2007)

you are so gorgeous! i am in love with the first look: very soft, but striking at the same time. I'd LOVE to see tutorials for any of these looks!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks! i'll try to do a tut on something, but it'll probably be a new look because i feel weird doing a look more than once in a week. haha!!


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 17, 2007)

all looks are soo pretty 
tutorials please


----------



## Simi (Apr 17, 2007)

Very beautiful! I like all of them look....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 17, 2007)

You look as hot as always, love all these looks!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 17, 2007)

you're absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Deelite033 (Apr 17, 2007)

hella cute


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow! Awesome job!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Apr 17, 2007)

Very pretty always gorgeous fotds!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 17, 2007)

Your amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should do a tutorial!


----------



## Kim. (Apr 17, 2007)

They all look amazing and i especially love the last one! Just wow, and I'd love to see a tut to for the 1st and 3rd one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Peaches (Apr 17, 2007)

You are so gorgeous! Can you pretty please do a tutorial for the purple look!


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 17, 2007)

They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 17, 2007)

looks hott!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 17, 2007)

They're all gorgeous!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 18, 2007)

your skills are fantastic! do you have any tutorials?? if not, do you mind making some?? especially the pandimonium eyes! stunning is an understatement! pretty please? lol


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 18, 2007)

by the way.. you do not look greasy! you have a healthy glow! what kind of lashes do you use??


----------



## aziza (Apr 18, 2007)

So lovely! I love the purples on you but when you wear warmer colors it's like WOW!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 18, 2007)

yummy411: I have done a couple tutorials, but I don't think anyone can see the pics anymore because Photobucket SUCKS. lol.. But I just might do one for the pandamonium eyes look. Its the first quad where I actually like all the colors! And the lashes are NYC "glamour" lashes. I bought like 6 pairs of them from wal-mart. They're my favorites!!

Sumtingsweet: thanks love! yea I think warmer colors look better on me. I used to HATE purple e/s. lol.. I think because most of the ones I have (nocturnelle, plum dressing, satellite dreams, stars n rockets, beautiful iris) barely show up!! My favorite purples are sketch (is that a purple? lol), entremauve pig, and now violet trance! But even those I have to pack on like no other. hahahaha...


----------



## macface (Apr 18, 2007)

very pretty and talented like always.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Apr 18, 2007)

love them all, but 3 is my favorite!  i put in a vote for a tut!!!!!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_yummy411: I have done a couple tutorials, but I don't think anyone can see the pics anymore because Photobucket SUCKS. lol.. But I just might do one for the pandamonium eyes look. Its the first quad where I actually like all the colors! And the lashes are NYC "glamour" lashes. I bought like 6 pairs of them from wal-mart. They're my favorites!!

Sumtingsweet: thanks love! yea I think warmer colors look better on me. I used to HATE purple e/s. lol.. I think because most of the ones I have (nocturnelle, plum dressing, satellite dreams, stars n rockets, beautiful iris) barely show up!! My favorite purples are sketch (is that a purple? lol), entremauve pig, and now violet trance! But even those I have to pack on like no other. hahahaha..._

 

i LOVE purples! they're my favorite!  a MA at a MAC store showed me an awesome way to make stars n rockets a versatile color, he used sharkskin shadestick as a base and rubbed stars n rockets over it, and it came out this beautiful purple color! dependin on how much e/s you use, the color just kept changing. i was in love.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 18, 2007)

0o0o0o that sounds pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have sharkskin, but I do have graphito paint. I wanna try!!! hmm I wonder how it would look over a black f/l..


----------



## mkupsusie (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks amazing!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_yummy411: I have done a couple tutorials, but I don't think anyone can see the pics anymore because Photobucket SUCKS. lol.. But I just might do one for the pandamonium eyes look. Its the first quad where I actually like all the colors! And the lashes are NYC "glamour" lashes. I bought like 6 pairs of them from wal-mart. They're my favorites!!_

 

really? i just bought some nyc self adhesive lashes and they were horrible. i don't think they were the glamour ones though. i'll be running back to target tonite to find them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   look forward to the tuts!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 18, 2007)

i love them all  

you're really beautiful


----------



## Emmi (Apr 18, 2007)

You are gorgeous!! You have to make some tut abut those!!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 18, 2007)

I love them! Fab blending


----------



## User67 (Apr 18, 2007)

They are all freaking gorgeous!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_really? i just bought some nyc self adhesive lashes and they were horrible. i don't think they were the glamour ones though. i'll be running back to target tonite to find them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   look forward to the tuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea they don't "self adhere" for shit! hahaha.. When I peel them off the holder thingie, I take off whatever glue is on there, and use my regular Duo glue.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 18, 2007)

everything is sooooooo pretty!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow, youre stunning, these are amazingg!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Apr 19, 2007)

So pretty, girl! You did good with the watermarking too. Adobe PS?


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh I thought I posted already. Guess I didn't. Anyway..your skills are the truth. Not to mention you are really pretty and I'm sorry I just don't say that to anyone. Your brows are on point..love your shadows..blush app..

I have some skills too..but shoot..I would pay for your tutorials..for your eyes. How do you come up with some of this stuff. It's amazing. Continue to walk in your gift.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_So pretty, girl! You did good with the watermarking too. Adobe PS?_

 
yep I love me some photoshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My slow ass just figured out how to make the letters transparent. lol!!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 

 
_Oh I thought I posted already. Guess I didn't. Anyway..your skills are the truth. Not to mention you are really pretty and I'm sorry I just don't say that to anyone. Your brows are on point..love your shadows..blush app..

I have some skills too..but shoot..I would pay for your tutorials..for your eyes. How do you come up with some of this stuff. It's amazing. Continue to walk in your gift._

 
awww thank you so much love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It feels good to know that ppl appreciate what I have a passion for. Some ppl are like, oh you can paint your face? great. hahahahah... who gives a shit!! I actually posted a tut. Check out the tutorial forum!


----------



## macsuperfreak (Apr 20, 2007)

Love the all the looks on you. You have great eyebrows......


----------



## kissmekate (Apr 20, 2007)

I looove love love the purple look. Are you wearing the NYC Glamour lashes in that one as well?


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 20, 2007)

Your eyebrows are PERFECT!!! I love them. I really like the purple look you did, too. But they're all really pretty.


----------



## snowkei (Apr 20, 2007)

so pretty!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissmekate* 

 
_I looove love love the purple look. Are you wearing the NYC Glamour lashes in that one as well?_

 
yep they are!


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2007)

wooow these are gorgeous, YOU are gorgeous! i would love to see a tut on the 2nd FOTD, you have great skills!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 17, 2007)

pretty mu


----------



## melliquor (Sep 17, 2007)

They are all gorgeous.


----------

